# Frequent stomach aches?



## mtilburg (Jan 16, 2003)

Do you have a child between the ages of 3 and 14 years old that has frequent mild to intense stomachaches? Do you feel others donï¿½t understand your concerns? You are probably right.At the University of North Carolina in Chapel Hill we are currently conducting a study designed to examine thoughts and worries of parents about their children's stomach aches. The findings of this survey will be important in understanding how parents think about their children's pain. This information will guide us in designing interventions that will teach parents how to best help their children.Please help us help you, by responding to a questionnaire online:www.mindspire.net/rapsurvey.htmlIt will take most people 20 minutes or less to complete. No personal identification information is required, so the survey is completely private and anonymous.The findings of the survey will be summarized on the UNC Center for functional GI and Motility Disorders website (www.med.unc.edu/ibs). We greatly appreciate your help.Miranda van Tilburg, Ph.D.Tilburg###unc.edu


----------

